# Bowtech Tribute trade for Remington?



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

Anybody looking for a bow? 
I have a '06 model Bow Tech Tribute, Octane Stabilizer, 4 pin sight, drop away rest, brand new Winners choice string and control cables (maybe 30 shots total) brand new Scott release, SKB hard bow case, 3 new Rage 3 blade broad heads, 1/2 dozen or more arrows. Everything that you need, looking to trade for a Remington 700 rifle in .308 or larger claiber prefer a heavy barrel.

any intrest?
would also sell outright and will place on the classifieds


----------



## BuckShot (Jan 7, 2005)

*Bow*

How much are you asking???


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

BuckShot said:


> How much are you asking???


700 obo


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

any intrest at 625.00 ? ?


----------

